# Should I get my deposit back?



## volsyanks25 (Feb 6, 2011)

Hey everyone. I had planned on picking up a puppy from the breeder at 8 weeks. The breeder told me I could pick it up much earlier than that. Now, I'm worried because earlier than 8 weeks is not good. Everything that I have read on here(which has been at least 30 hours, its alot of help) says that should raise red flags about the breeder. So should I back out and start again? If so, any suggestions for reputable breeders. I live in TN, but distance isn't a big deal. Thanks alot.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Definitely a red flag, but most deposits are non-refundable so..... Did you visit the breeder in person at all or know of anyone else with dogs from them? May not be much you can do now anyway


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I would say back out of the sale. The breeder may not refund your deposit because you're backing out, however. 

When you say the breeder was going to let you pick the puppy up much earlier, how much earlier? 

It's hard to suggest a breeder without knowing what kind of GSD you're looking for.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

It's true you may lose the deposit, but with a hip replacement at over $1000 a hip.... if you aren't sure you are dealing with a responsible breeder you may be out of it cheap by just losing the deposit. 

If you get a chance to look thru http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/137533-things-look-responsible-breeder.html ( <- click that link) it will give you a good idea if your breeder is a good one or you need to rethink your choice.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Yea, Ozzy's momma got it right, How EARLY is earlier than 8 weeks??

I got Killian at 7 weeks old. The day of his temperament test. He did just fine, his temperament is great.... <3


----------



## volsyanks25 (Feb 6, 2011)

No, I had planned on making a trip before I was told about getting the pup early. I know I could ask the breeder to hold her, but im pretty sure that the rest of the pups will be gone. That defeats most of the purpose of waiting 8 weeks if the rest of the litter is gone. If its nonrefunable, I'll just have to bite the bullet. It's a small sacrifice for making sure i get a quality breeder and dog right? Thanks.


----------



## volsyanks25 (Feb 6, 2011)

The breeder( I use this term so I won't reveal who it was, so as not to bring someone down) said 4 weeks, and that really shocked me.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

OH NO, NO!! Never separate a puppy at four weeks from it's momma.... RUN, not walk!!!


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

4 weeks in NOT GOOD>>>>>>>>

Who is selecting the puppy (you or breeder) and what is their experience?


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Four weeks is actually illegal. Run. Even if they won't give you your deposit back.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

volsyanks25 said:


> The breeder( I use this term so I won't reveal who it was, so as not to bring someone down) said 4 weeks, and that really shocked me.


Wow, that's wrong. 
I'd try to get my deposit back, that's way too young.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

4wks is completely irresponsible. It doesn't matter if they have done everything else right. 4wks means they do not care about these puppies.

If you let us know what type of GSD you're looking for, what your plans with the dog are, etc.. we can help you find a good breeder or rescue if you would consider that.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

volsyanks25 said:


> The breeder( I use this term so I won't reveal who it was, so as not to bring someone down) said 4 weeks, and that really shocked me.


Unless the bitch died or there's some other crazy crisis, 4 weeks old wouldn't ever be considered by me. It's important for NORMAL puppy growth/behavior that they stay with the litter and their mom until 7 weeks at the least...

I'd try to get the deposit back, but if they gave me a hard time I'd just say see ya and keep looking.

Actually, it's still kind of cold outside for housebreaking a puppy.... you'd do much better to find one ready to come to your home in say May or JUNE!!! :wub:


----------



## volsyanks25 (Feb 6, 2011)

Ok, thats what I thought. Thank you all for reinforcing my choice though. If anyone had any suggestions for a breeder, I would really appreciate it. If, however, thats something I need to do on my own, I'll do that and ask for your apprval. lol.


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

I would seriously consider a call to Animal Control. 
That is wrong on ANY level.


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

Four weeks? Really? That's just barely weaned. Poor babies! How many are in the litter? Is she having to bottle feed them or something? (Not that that would really make sense.)

Point out that selling them at age is actually illegal and see see what the response is.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

volsyanks25 said:


> If anyone had any suggestions for a breeder, I would really appreciate it.





> If you let us know what type of GSD you're looking for, what your plans with the dog are, etc.. we can help you find a good breeder or rescue if you would consider that.


Are you interested in showlines(American or West German) or working lines(West German, DDR/East German, or Czech)?

Will this be only a pet or do you plan on doing any dog sports, showing, or obedience competitions, etc.. 

Once we know what you are looking for we can suggest good breeders for you


----------



## volsyanks25 (Feb 6, 2011)

I would really prefer a puppy over a rescue, and more than likely just a pet. Probably not any competition. Though the agility stuff looks really fun.

I am Very Very active though. Hiking, swimming, camping, running, are things I do regularly on my own, and would love company.

I'll have lots of time for both the physical and mental devolpment of my puppy.

I had thought about animal control, but I can't bring myself to do that.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

volsyanks25 said:


> Ok, thats what I thought. Thank you all for reinforcing my choice though. If anyone had any suggestions for a breeder, I would really appreciate it. If, however, thats something I need to do on my own, I'll do that and ask for your apprval. lol.


click this -> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/137533-things-look-responsible-breeder.html

and after you read up on those links we'll be able to give you alot better assistance with a breeder....

Hey, you look at the urgent/rescue site? Alot of great dogs there and some are now in rescues...

And if you are thinking about doing agility with your new puppy then a big :thumbup: for that!


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Cut your losses now and lose the deposit if that's what it takes, but I do not advise you buy from this breeder.

Letting puppies go at 4 weeks is an outright crime, literally.

How did you find this "breeder"? Newpaper, word of mouth, etc?


----------



## HankGSD (Oct 28, 2010)

4 weeks? Unbelievable!! As another member posted above, this breeder needs to be reported to the local or county animal control.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Read this too --> Breed Types & Related Families


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

CassandGunnar said:


> I would seriously consider a call to Animal Control.
> That is wrong on ANY level.


I agree!


----------



## volsyanks25 (Feb 6, 2011)

Just on the internet. I don't want anyone to think i just rushed into this. Everything that I had read and seen about the breeder was good. Granted, none of their dogs were world champs, but they seemed trustworthy. Now, not so much

I just got over zealous and losing my deposit is my lesson to learn.

Thanks for all the great links to. I really appreciate all of your responses.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

volsyanks25 said:


> Just on the internet. I don't want anyone to think i just rushed into this. Everything that I had read and seen about the breeder was good. Granted, none of their dogs were world champs, but they seemed trustworthy. Now, not so much
> 
> I just got over zealous and losing my deposit is my lesson to learn.
> 
> Thanks for all the great links to. I really appreciate all of your responses.


Good luck with your research and make sure you read all the links posted. Getting a good GSD can be difficult and many of us learn the hard way. I think you may have really gotten out of it easy. 

Can't wait to see your new puppy when you get it (in April or May !!! :wild: )


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

volsyanks25 said:


> Just on the internet. I don't want anyone to think i just rushed into this. Everything that I had read and seen about the breeder was good. Granted, none of their dogs were world champs, but they seemed trustworthy. Now, not so much
> 
> I just got over zealous and losing my deposit is my lesson to learn.
> 
> Thanks for all the great links to. I really appreciate all of your responses.


If you decide to try with another breeder, don't be afraid to post the breeders website and ask for opinions. 

Also, if you need a recommendation, just start a thread and say exactly what you're looking for in a puppy. You'll get plenty of good breeder recommendations from people with experience.


----------



## volsyanks25 (Feb 6, 2011)

That sounds great^


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Okay 4 weeks is cruel...when you said early I thought you meant 7 weeks maybe 6, but 4 is waaaay too young. Whats your price range to spend, are you open to shipping, and most important are you into working or showline dogs?


----------



## volsyanks25 (Feb 6, 2011)

Up to $1500 is very doable. I'm open to shipping.

Do I need to start a new thread before i talk about what I want from the dog?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

volsyanks25 said:


> Up to $1500 is very doable. I'm open to shipping.
> 
> Do I need to start a new thread before i talk about what I want from the dog?


It would be better. Go down to the choosing a breeder section and make a new post just letting people know your general area and what you're looking for.


----------



## crewchief_chick (Feb 2, 2011)

Theres a couple of reputable breeders in East TN who still have puppies. My breeder still has 2 from the litter I'm getting mine from, and 2 from another, and I think the other breeder had some.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

oops....


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

4 weeks of age !!!!!! this is criminal -- I just can not believe what I am seeing.
I have a real problem with some of the ads on the pedigree data base . There is a race to keep showing pups younger and younger . What is the point in showing little newborns ?


----------



## volsyanks25 (Feb 6, 2011)

There was a miscommunication between myself and the breeder. We spoke on the phone this morning and got everything straight. Sorry if I upset anyone. Thanks.


----------



## Sable GSD (Jan 31, 2011)

Glad the puppies will not be getting sent home at 4 weeks of age.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

> What is the point in showing little newborns ?


Thank you! I have a friend who madly peruses puppy ads & decides she's gotta have this one or that one. Pups are almost always adorable. IF they weren't, we'd eat 'em for breakfast & save ourselves a lotta trouble (jk...jk). 

Buyers should forget pups & look hard & close at the adult sibs & parents of breedings they're interested in. Full sibs are a particularly good indicator of what to expect.

Most shy, wonky, fear aggressive dogs were also adorable pups at one time. Look to the adults to get an idea of the adult you can expect.


----------



## acillaton (Jun 17, 2010)

volsyanks25 said:


> Hey everyone. I had planned on picking up a puppy from the breeder at 8 weeks. The breeder told me I could pick it up much earlier than that. Now, I'm worried because earlier than 8 weeks is not good. Everything that I have read on here(which has been at least 30 hours, its alot of help) says that should raise red flags about the breeder. So should I back out and start again? If so, any suggestions for reputable breeders. I live in TN, but distance isn't a big deal. Thanks alot.


 I can't believe that breeder. Any good breder will be against that. Are you sure you did understand each other? Maybe he ment that you can pick (choose) your puppy from that liter at 4 weeks... but take it home later? :thinking:


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Yeah I picked out a pup at 4 months, and took him home at 6. Some might call that too young, but its really not that big of a deal. They don't "need" their mom at that age. If they are letting them go at 4 months, I'd even post them on here, just to make sure no one buys from them.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

4 months or 4 weeks?...big difference


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

Wait- I though the OP found out there was a miscommunication- the pups aren't leaving at 4 wks, right?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

martemchik said:


> Yeah I picked out a pup at 4 months, and took him home at 6. Some might call that too young, but its really not that big of a deal. They don't "need" their mom at that age. If they are letting them go at 4 months, I'd even post them on here, just to make sure no one buys from them.


I'm assuming you meant 4 weeks/6 weeks not months?

It isn't their mom that they need but their littermates...certain periods are critical for bite inhibition and learning manners/socialization, Sure a pup doesn't have to be with the litter-mates from weaning on,but it sets them up to succeed when they have that important imprinting time!
http://www.diamondsintheruff.com/DevelopmentalStages.html


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Yeah sorry 4 weeks, my experience, and maybe it's just mine, is that it was perfectly fine. He knows his bounderies that he probably picked up from his litter. Everyone's got their own opinions but 4 weeks is definately rediculous, some litters are still nursing at that age.


----------

